# Citronella Collar info



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

This is a video from a tv station in Grand Rapids MI where a Vet is talking about using a Citronella Collar for correcting barking dogs. She has Millie with her which is from my friend Jennifer's "Olive Tree Maltese".

Watercooler | Pet Peeves: Stopping excessive barking


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A couple of significant errors here...

Negative reinforcement means taking something away to increase the occurrence of a behavior. A citronella collar is positive punishment. You add something to decrease the occurrence of a behavior. 

She never discusses the risks and side effects of citronella collars. It is a very poor idea to just stick the collar on your dog, even more so if you are not RIGHT THERE. Citronella collars can make anxiety problems much worse if used improperly.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Well we have them and have used them and they work. Chase and Oz are just fine and go about their business but just don't bark at people out the window. If I have company and don't want a lot of their barking while watching outside I put the collars on for a few minutes. They continue interacting with company and playing, they just don't bark at what is happening outside. 
No anxiety problems at out house.
I promise you we don't "just stick the collars on them" Jackie. The collars work for our two healthy and happy guys on the occasions we use them.
We took the collars to our Vet, many years ago, as we always check out everything with her. She said no problems with citronella.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I wasn't meaning you use the collars improperly. Just that the video did not address the risks of worsening behavior problems. Citronella itself is not harmful. They also make an unscented refill spray.


----------

